# This is why vaping is dead in Bloem



## bjorncoetsee (12/9/14)

This is why vaping in bloemfontein is dead.
Only shops available here is selling cheap stuff like this for R100 and scaring away the people that buys this to try out ecigs for the first time. 
I mean liquids for R22???


----------



## Noddy (12/9/14)

Jip, same thing in Klerksdorp. There is a shop that sells crap like you show, and the juices they sell, yuck yuck, YUCK. Know some people who bought there, less than a week and they back on the stinkies!

And best of all, they buy this cheap shit, and sell it for more than EVOD starter kits.


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

sounds like there is scope for u guys to start something and increase vaping awareness in those areas

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (12/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> sounds like there is scope for u guys to start something and increase vaping awareness in those areas


Thats what im trying, but cant find any place with good prices to buy bulk.


----------



## shako786 (12/9/14)

Contact @Shadowvapour. He sells in welkom, kroonstad. Not sure how far he is from you though


----------



## BumbleBee (12/9/14)

yip, got the same problem up here... however at least we have 24mg Hangsen 

@bjorncoetsee speak to @Cape vaping supplies about getting some evod kits and Zodiac juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Thats what im trying, but cant find any place with good prices to buy bulk.


have you tried chatting to the vendors on the forum. im sure some of these guys will be willing to give you some direction


----------



## dekang suppliers (12/9/14)

While it is hard to get retailers to buy stock from you, sometimes its even harder to get them to change their mind about their existing suppliers, as in most cases they will have working relations and accounts in place, if you want to introduce new and better products to retailers you will need to in some cases take a large knock on profit to make them bite and assure them that you will not leave them high and dry when they need new stock (we have in the past even offered on consignment however not the best way to go), your best bet would be to import yourself so that you have a better chance at getting some profit, getting an importers licence is free and can in some cases be done in a few hours at SARS. Your other option is to try get some supplier in your area to try and meet with them on your behalf and maybe cut you in on some of the action for the introduction, that is assuming the retailers are looking to improve product on shelf

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jan (15/9/14)

Showed a local shop in Bloem my spinner 2, the guy almost fell of his chair but that is where it ended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (15/9/14)

Jan said:


> Showed a local shop in Bloem my spinner 2, the guy almost fell of his chair but that is where it ended.


Hahahaha at the one in mimosa or brandwag? I showed my reo and he said yes they sell almost the same one for R950, then he pointed at a mvp with iclear 30 hahahah

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jan (15/9/14)

Preller

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (15/9/14)

Jan said:


> Preller


We should open a real vape shop


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

Jan said:


> Showed a local shop in Bloem my spinner 2, the guy almost fell of his chair but that is where it ended.


Shame man, did you at least help the poor chap up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Hahahaha at the one in mimosa or brandwag? I showed my reo and he said yes they sell almost the same one for R950, then he pointed at a mvp with iclear 30 hahahah


So many people jumping on the vaping bandwagon but very few of them have a clue and are just in it to supplement their income.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

